# [SOLVED] Samba: cifs hangs, smbfs works

## chemicalnut

Hi everybody,

I'm having some problems with my samba server when mountig the share as a cifs filesystem instead of an smbfs filesystem. When I use the line

```
//smbserver/user1  /home/user1/mountpoint    cifs    auto,credentials=/path/to/cred/file,users,uid=user1,gid=group1        0 0
```

in my fstab and then try to copy some data to the server the share completly hangs after about 2-3GB. Completly means: I can't use ls in the directory, I can't cancel/kill the copy process, I can't unmount the share and I can't shutdown properly.

However, if I use the following line everthing works fine:

```
//smbserver/user1  /home/user1/mountpoint    smbfs    auto,credentials=/path/to/cred/file,users,lfs,uid=user1,gid=group1        0 0
```

But because smbfs always adds the executable bit to all the files (not on the server side, just on the client side) and chmod has no effects, I'd really like to use cifs...

My smb.conf on the server looks like this:

```
[global]

workgroup  =  smbgroup

netbios name = samba

server string  = Samba-Server

interfaces  =  lo eth0

bind interfaces only  =  true

security  =  user

user map  =  /etc/samba/smbusers

[homes]

read only  =  no

writeable  =  yes

browseable  =  no

create mask  =  0644

directory maks  =  0755

```

The samba version is "net-fs/samba-3.0.33".

Any ideas?Last edited by chemicalnut on Tue Nov 10, 2009 10:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chemicalnut

Hmm, seems to be an amd64 problem only. I just used the same fstab line from above on my x86 notebook and copied more than 20 GB without having any problems.

That make it even more mysterious to me...

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Try emerge -av mount-cifs.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## richard.scott

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Try emerge -av mount-cifs.
> 
> Blessed be!
> 
> Pappy

 

Doesn't that already have to be there for the "cifs" entry to work in fstab?

----------

## chemicalnut

 *richard.scott wrote:*   

>  *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   Try emerge -av mount-cifs.
> 
> Blessed be!
> 
> Pappy 
> ...

 

Yup, that's true. Without having mount-cifs emerged the fstab entry fails with some username error (I can't remember the exact error message right now).

By the way, yesterday I was able to copy about 5-6 GB from the server to my local drive. So I think it's some kind of amd64-copy-to-share-only-error...

----------

## chemicalnut

Just to let you know: After a kernel upgrade (from gentoo-sources-2.6.28 to gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r3) the problem disappeared...

----------

